# Ranitomeya variabilis "Southern" eggs



## poage.1 (Mar 7, 2015)

I've had these frogs for a while, and to my knowledge, they'd never had a clutch. Last night I looked in one of the film canisters and much to my surprise, there were eggs! I'm hoping to have some more experienced eyes than mine take a look at them and let me know if they think the eggs are viable or not.


----------



## greenthumbs (Nov 6, 2015)

They look good right now, but that doesn't mean a few (or all) might go bad before they're ready to hatch. Good luck!


----------

